# Solo Vocal Sample Library Basics



## shadowsoflight (Aug 25, 2020)

One of the things I would love to have in my arsenal is a good solo female vocal library, for space/sci-fi inspired music. I know that there are tons out there, but one or more of the following three problems always gets in the way:
- I don't own the full version of Kontakt
- I have a limited budget
- I am looking for a middle-ground on timbre - not too ethereal and not too operatic

As it turns out, my wife has a great voice that hits the right qualities for me... So I got this crazy idea in my head that maybe I could try recording something with her. I'm wondering, for those of you with some experience using these libraries, what are the minimum requirements to making them usable for space/sci-fi stuff? Or if anyone has some tips on doing this? Obviously this will differ by personal taste and style, but a range of opinions is okay.

I will appreciate any advice/tips/opinions offered


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 25, 2020)

shadowsoflight said:


> - I don't own the full version of Kontakt


This might be the biggest problem. I really like Jaeger Merethe Soltvedt and just got my hands on 8DIO Laurie, which sounded super cool. However, these two need Full Kontakt. All 8DIO solo voice libraries do. Thinking about it, I don't know of a single solo voice library for Kontakt Player right now...
So why don't give a real recording / performance a try


----------



## Owen Smith (Aug 25, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> This might be the biggest problem. I really like Jaeger Merethe Soltvedt and just got my hands on 8DIO Laurie, which sounded super cool. However, these two need Full Kontakt. All 8DIO solo voice libraries do. Thinking about it, I don't know of a single solo voice library for Kontakt Player right now...
> So why don't give a real recording / performance a try


Some of the Soundiron solo vocal libraries are kontakt player I believe. Also vocalise could work for Sci fi, but they don't have any legato mostly frases. I have several of the soundiron ones and vocalise 1 and 2. I use the vocalise libraries now and then and they are pretty useful, but I'm a huge fan of the Ethera series (requires full kontakt) so I mostly use my ethera libraries. 8dio Laurie has some cool stuff in it as well, but not really for sci fi.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 25, 2020)

Owen Smith said:


> Some of the Soundiron solo vocal libraries are kontakt player I believe. Also vocalise could work for Sci fi, but they don't have any legato mostly frases. I have several of the soundiron ones and vocalise 1 and 2. I use the vocalise libraries now and then and they are pretty useful, but I'm a huge fan of the Ethera series (requires full kontakt) so I mostly use my ethera libraries. 8dio Laurie has some cool stuff in it as well, but not really for sci fi.


Ah, I don't own Soundiron stuff (I think), so didn't thought of these


----------



## shadowsoflight (Aug 25, 2020)

Owen Smith said:


> Some of the Soundiron solo vocal libraries are kontakt player I believe. Also vocalise could work for Sci fi, but they don't have any legato mostly frases. I have several of the soundiron ones and vocalise 1 and 2. I use the vocalise libraries now and then and they are pretty useful, but I'm a huge fan of the Ethera series (requires full kontakt) so I mostly use my ethera libraries. 8dio Laurie has some cool stuff in it as well, but not really for sci fi.



Yeah Soundiron has been the closest for me so far, they have some good stuff for Player. Ethera does look awesome too, but alas...


----------



## nathantboler (Aug 25, 2020)

shadowsoflight said:


> One of the things I would love to have in my arsenal is a good solo female vocal library, for space/sci-fi inspired music. I know that there are tons out there, but one or more of the following three problems always gets in the way:
> - I don't own the full version of Kontakt
> - I have a limited budget
> - I am looking for a middle-ground on timbre - not too ethereal and not too operatic
> ...



You should definitely record your wife, it will be your favorite solo vocal since it's personal and custom/unique. Homemade instruments are secret weapons. 
The main things are to get the lowest noise floor possible, and then if you're wanting phrases just play a drone or pad single note or chord in her headphones and have her improvise in the scale or key you want.

After you finish recording her singing, chop it into small phrases and export them as individual files. You can easily map them in your sampler of choice. Throw some big reverb and delay on, and you're in business.


----------



## shadowsoflight (Aug 25, 2020)

nathantboler said:


> You should definitely record your wife, it will be your favorite solo vocal since it's personal and custom/unique. Homemade instruments are secret weapons.
> The main things are to get the lowest noise floor possible, and then if you're wanting phrases just play a drone or pad single note or chord in her headphones and have her improvise in the scale or key you want.
> 
> After you finish recording her singing, chop it into small phrases and export them as individual files. You can easily map them in your sampler of choice. Throw some big reverb and delay on, and you're in business.



Thanks, Nathan. I appreciate the encouragement and advice!


----------

